# First Kayak Cobia



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw all the full moon mayhem and figured I'd head out today to try my luck on some kings and maybe a tuna. Made it to Navarre Beach about 6 AM and got in the water about 6:30. Picked up some cigar minnows and a pin fish and then pedaled out about 3 miles. Not a lot on the bottom - only once snapper in like 10 drops and the waves were about 2' with the occasional 3 footer cresting so it made it kind of a pain. 

Decided to head back in about 9:30 and threw out my king rig with a cigar minnow on it's last leg and put my last live bait (pin fish) on the torium 20. Wasn't expecting much. After 5 minutes the Torium started singing. Looked like a pretty solid hook up so I cleared my king rig and then got on him. After about 5 minutes saw a broad head and thought shark - great, now I have to re rig. Reached for the scissors and reeled in some more line. As it swam by - I was surprised to see it was a ling.

After calming down I fought him for another few minutes missed him at the gaff a couple times before finally getting him in the yak. Immediately bled him and got him on ice then pedaled back in happy as a lark with my first kayak Cobia. I didn't think I'd get another chance after missing one last year in late March. Weighed him when I got home - just shy of 30#. I got the grill going now - pretty stoked.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations Mark!!!!!:thumbup:

We were in a tower today for six hours and didn't see a thing!:thumbdown:

Jimmy


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice catch and congrats on your first yak Cobia


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Fish!


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome catch. Had to be fun.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats! Great catch. It's an awesome feeling landing one.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice man! I want that feeling, lol!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Great Cobia.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wtg man


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Gotta get me some pin fish! I wanna get one so bad before they quit running. Congrats!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome. I was planning on making a couple cobia trips this year, but work is killing me with planned weekend changes up here in Atlanta.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys - it's a species that has evaded my yak for a while 

I got two big roe sacs and was going to fry them up today. Any other suggestions on preparing it.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go mark! a late birthday gift...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Thanks guys - it's a species that has evaded my yak for a while
> 
> I got two big roe sacs and was going to fry them up today. Any other suggestions on preparing it.


Never had cobe roe. I've had plenty of mullet, snapper and flounder roe. The cobe I got in my yak this yr was about the same size as yours but it was a male and I don't eat the white stuff. I imagine the roe would be pretty large?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic job man! I caught some nice ruby red lips yesterday and I was going to slow troll them but it got a little sporty out there for me to be out there alone so I went on in.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pan (stir) fried the roe with peppers and onions + salt & pepper. Pretty good. Next time I'll add a little bacon.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Pan (stir) fried the roe with peppers and onions + salt & pepper. Pretty good. Next time I'll add a little bacon.


Gonna have to try that!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Never tried, sounds like good eating..

Everything is better with bacon......


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Roe can taste good, but the number one thing many don't like about it is the texture. Sure is a strange one.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish Mark. Glad your Cobia experience went better than mine.

Yakntat and I were out there all day about 3 miles out too and we could not keep the snapper off the hook. We figure we caught around 30 between the two of us. Besides that, I got a small spanish, Doug got 1 king, and I hooked and fought the kraken for almost an hour before giving up on it. We did not see any Cobia.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty work ! Us too fished from Destin to P'cola and not a shot in the boat , you did great.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Thanks guys - it's a species that has evaded my yak for a while
> 
> I got two big roe sacs and was going to fry them up today. Any other suggestions on preparing it.


Congrats on the Cobia! I grilled mine with rosemary garlic seasoning, and it came out awesome.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent job Mark!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Damn, I want one. Happy for you Mark!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Great fish guy !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

